# GPU under 4k



## kapo007 (Jul 29, 2013)

Urgent .
Need a GPU for Gaming right away.
Selected PowerColor AMD HD 5570 .
Need to play Games like Crysis 3 , Battlefield 3 , Saints Row 4 , Batman Arkham Origins , Battlefield 4 
Call of Duty Ghosts and (if releases) GTA 5. Have played games like Far Cry 3, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Crysis 2,
Batman Arkham Asylum & City , GTA 4 , Saints Row 3 & MW2

Specs are :-
Core 2 Duo E7500 @ 2.93 Ghz
2 GB RAM DDR2
Asus Nvidia Geforce 210 
500 GB Seagate Barracuda

P.S. Is a RAM upgrade needed ? If so suggest a 2 GB DDR2 stick .


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jul 30, 2013)

Getting  a 2 GB RAM stick is a must, not only for gaming but for doing mundane tasks at ease IMO. Also what PSU/SMPS are you running?

I am assuming you are running an el-cheapo PSU/SMPS. If so, extend your budget by 3.1K and get an HD 7750. It is worth the investment, and will play all the games you have mentioned in mid settings. 

And also at what resolution are you planning to play these titles?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 31, 2013)

kapo007 said:


> Urgent .
> Need a GPU for Gaming right away.
> Selected PowerColor AMD HD 5570 .
> Need to play Games like Crysis 3 , Battlefield 3 , Saints Row 4 , Batman Arkham Origins , Battlefield 4
> ...



What you have selected is perfectly fine. If you can increase a little, try to get the HD 6670 1GB DDR3 version, around 4.6K


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2013)

Cilus said:


> What you have selected is perfectly fine. If you can increase a little, try to get the HD 6670 1GB DDR3 version, around 4.6K



Op can get a HD 6570 1GB DDR3 under 4k instead of HD5570 and Op should upgrade to 2GB ram as 4GB will boost performance in games.


----------



## kapo007 (Aug 17, 2013)

Guys can you please suggest a 2 gb ram stick ddr2 . Also will my motherboard such upgrades you all are suggesting. It's an Intel DG41RQ  .


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 17, 2013)

kapo007 said:


> Guys can you please suggest a 2 gb ram stick ddr2 . Also will my motherboard such upgrades you all are suggesting. It's an Intel DG41RQ  .



2gb ddr2 ram will atleast cost greater than rs 1500. first install cpuz utility and post the screenshot of memory and spd tab here.


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2013)

kapo007 said:


> Guys can you please suggest a 2 gb ram stick ddr2 . Also will my motherboard such upgrades you all are suggesting. It's an Intel DG41RQ  .



whatever ram you get just avoid Transcend for the time being.


----------



## kapo007 (Aug 29, 2013)

@ topgear Why Transcend is bad ? Which is better - G.Skill NT DDR2 2 GB (F2-6400CL5S-2GBNT)(@ Rs. 2031 Flipkart) or Kingston DDR2 2 GB PC RAM (KVR800D2N6/2G) (@ Rs. 2143 on Flipkart)

Guys I live in Hyderabad so suggest which GPU to buy & where to buy .
Should I go for Powercolor AMD Radeon HD 5670 1 GB DDR3(@ Rs. 4081 on Flipkart) if available & does it require external power source ?
Or should I go for the 5570(@Rs.3400 on Flipkart)  & OC it to 5670 level or go for the 6570 (@ Rs. 4480 on Flipkart)

Also will there be any difference in prices of those on Flipkart & those in Chenoy Trade Centre .

P.S.-Budget is only Rs. 5500 on the whole. Need to play Battlefield 4, Batman: Arkham Origins, Saints Row 4, Grand Theft Auto 4 & Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 ONLY ( ANY SETTINGS POSSIBLE)

P.S.S- Will any one these GPUs manage to run GTA 5 . ( No problems with lowest settings)


----------



## Small_town_boy (Sep 1, 2013)

I have same cpu coupled with hd 6570...but 4gigs ram...can run most of games @ medium or low..

I played fc3 at optimal...gta4 medium shadows off...dishonoured at high...
But you will see drop in frames here and there ...if you are ok with it you can go with hd6570...my res 1366*768

And i think hd6570 is overpriced at fk check once at local stores i am pretty much sure you will get it below 4k...


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2013)

kapo007 said:


> @ topgear Why Transcend is bad ? Which is better - G.Skill NT DDR2 2 GB (F2-6400CL5S-2GBNT)(@ Rs. 2031 Flipkart) or Kingston DDR2 2 GB PC RAM (KVR800D2N6/2G) (@ Rs. 2143 on Flipkart)
> 
> Guys I live in Hyderabad so suggest which GPU to buy & where to buy .
> Should I go for Powercolor AMD Radeon HD 5670 1 GB DDR3(@ Rs. 4081 on Flipkart) if available & does it require external power source ?
> ...



avoid transcend due to bad rma support. G-Skill and Kingston both are good but before getting one post a cpu-z screenshot [ memory and sped tab ] as it wouls be better if you get ram modules with matching timing/latency specs.

the gfx cards you mentioned is out of stock at FK so I don't think you are going to get either of them very soon - your best bet is to search the local shops.


----------



## kapo007 (Sep 25, 2013)

OK its final I have Rs.5500. Out of this around 2k will go on a RAM upgrade. So I have 3.5k. Which AMD GPU should I buy?
Need to play Batman Arkham Origins, Saints Row 4 and Call of Duty MW3(I can max this out @ 1024x768, right?).
Specs-
Intel DG41RQ Motherboard
Intel Core 2 Duo E7500@ 2.93 Ghz
2 GB RAM DDR2
ASUS NVIDIA Geforce 210


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2013)

HD5570 provided if you can find one or else you need to settle for GT 620.


----------



## kapo007 (Oct 10, 2013)

Can the 5570 play Arkham Origins and max out MW3?
I plan on overclocking it upto 5670 levels.


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2013)

should be depending on your screen resolution but you will find out for sure


----------



## kapo007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Screw it all. Due to my performance in exams, budget dropped to 4k. Screw the RAM, I'll buy an AMD 6570 & overclock it to 6670 levels. I'll play MW3 on 1280x720. If I am not wrong I can max MW3 and play Batman-AO on medium, right?


----------



## kapo007 (Nov 17, 2013)

Okay for God's sake tell me. 
NVIDIA GT630 1GB DDR3
AMD ATI 5570 1 GB DDR3

TELL ME WHO IS BETTER.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 18, 2013)

kapo007 said:


> Okay for God's sake tell me.
> NVIDIA GT630 1GB DDR3
> AMD ATI 5570 1 GB DDR3
> 
> TELL ME WHO IS BETTER.



gt 630 should be better than ati 5570 by a 5% margin


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 18, 2013)

hd 6570 is reccomended here over gt 630


----------

